# Any ideas what this is?



## gumboshrimp (Mar 5, 2014)

Not quite sure what this picture is, any comment or ideas are welcome

View attachment 68117


----------



## limr (Mar 5, 2014)

Duplicate thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/353773-can-you-make-out-picture.html


----------



## gumboshrimp (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you for linking that... Now how about a guess?


----------



## limr (Mar 5, 2014)

The link was to alert you to the fact that you should not post duplicate threads. The moderators will typically close one of them.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 5, 2014)

My guess this is a duplicate thread.

What do I win?


----------



## gumboshrimp (Mar 5, 2014)

Another question, of what race is that subject?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 5, 2014)

NASCAR.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 6, 2014)

Ghostface from scream sequels.


----------



## Designer (Mar 6, 2014)

If your first thread has received no responses, it might be a clue that nobody is interested.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 6, 2014)

Designer said:


> If your first thread has received no responses, it might be a clue that nobody is interested.



a bigger clue with it posted twice


----------



## tecboy (Mar 6, 2014)

Superbikes!


----------



## gumboshrimp (Mar 6, 2014)

Well You don't have to be interested to say the first thing that comes to your mind


----------



## sm4him (Mar 6, 2014)

gumboshrimp said:


> Well You don't have to be interested to say the first thing that comes to your mind



Oh, the first thing that comes to your mind??
Okay, then, I'll guess. A horrible excuse for a photograph?

Trust me, you do NOT want some of these folks saying the first thing that comes to their mind. Or even the second...


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 6, 2014)

Seems everybody but me can see what is under discussion.  This is what I get trying to see it:
 	[h=2]"Message[/h] 	 		 			Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 6, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Seems everybody but me can see what is under discussion.  This is what I get trying to see it:
> [h=2]"Message[/h]   Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"



Same thing here.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 6, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Seems everybody but me can see what is under discussion.  This is what I get trying to see it:
> ...



Huh. You're right.
I'd seen it earlier, right after the OP posted it in the duplicate thread. "What a horrible excuse for a photo" really WAS one of the first things I thought about it. You know those pictures that can happen with your cell phone when you accidentally have your thumb in front of the camera? It was kinda like that.  Not kidding. Just a very dark blur with some darker, just as blurry spots.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, now that the image has gone to it's Great Reward, I guess there's no point in leaving this thread open.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 6, 2014)

Just use your imagination!


----------



## BillM (Mar 6, 2014)

Well I'm going to be positive and say it is a beautiful picture of something amazing. But I could be wrong as I didn't get to see it


----------



## limr (Mar 6, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Just use your imagination!



Paper! Snow! A ghost!


----------

